# Rally and Agility Fields - Near Toronto



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A bunch of us Poodle owners have been getting together on Thursday afternoons at 2:00 for Rally and Agility training . . at a course abt 45 minutes North of the 401. As of this weekend, we'll be including a Saturday get-together for those who can't make a week-day practice. All Poodle owners are invited . . Standards, Minis and Toys.

Starting this coming weekend we will extend this practice to Saturdays also!  

So Thursday at 2:00 or Saturday at 1:00 there will be a Rally course set up. And for Agility we will have an A-Frame, Dog Walk, Tunnel, Teeter Totter, Jumps, and Wobble Board all set up and ready for dogs. Or, just bring your dogs out for a run with other Poodles in large, fenced fields. 

Anybody who can make it is invited . . no charge! 

Please PM me for details if you're interested.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Where abouts ?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ummmmm . . . in a little town called Udora.  lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

countryboy said:


> ummmmm . . . In a little town called udora.  lol


dammit!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

That's alright, Cherie. Pretty soon it will be cold enuf for the owners to be wearing a ski mask anyway.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

countryboy said:


> that's alright, cherie. Pretty soon it will be cold enuf for the owners to be wearing a ski mask anyway.


lol!lol!lol!


----------

